

HomeAway sues SF over “Airbnb law” - uptown
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2014/11/03/homeaway-sues-sf-over-airbnb-law/

======
cratermoon
And now that AirBnB has regulatory protection for their business model, they
will be on the same side as the traditional vacation rental and hospitality
industry in fighting this.

Welcome to the new disruptive innovation, same as the old disruptive
innovation.

